# Partagas Serie D#4 question



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Any gorillas out there had a lot of experience with aging these smokes. The reason I ask is this, Iv'e had so many mixed experiences with these cigars over the years that it's never been a regular staple of mine. I got a box (FRH APR 04) in May after hearing so many guys raving about them being on lately. They were fantastic. Perfect construction, very spicy and intensly earthy. They also tasted a bit young of course. These were so good young, I tucked them away to age. I smoked one the other day to see how they were coming along and was shocked at the change (in a bad way.) All of the spice was gone, and it was a flat med-bodied earthy smoke at best. I've never seen a cigar change so much that quickly. Is this cigar in it's sick period? How long before they come around? Is this one of those smokes that actually gets stronger when it's aged? I had some a few years back with a few years age and I remember them being a very full ,sweet, earthy taste. Not very spicy or real complex, but nice. Bruce5 has a box around the same age and he recently told me he had the same experience. He absolutely loved them at first, but now almost feels like selling them.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Sit on em & try one every few months. The PSD4's are best fresh, but can be a good smoke when not in its sick period. 
Another cigar that is best fresh are the RyJ Cazadores.


----------



## Fat Tony (May 13, 2004)

in my experience, these smoke the best when they are young.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks guys, I guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens. I love the shorts and the 898 Var. Both smoke well young and just get better with age. Maybe the D4's are best really fresh or after a couple years?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I just remembered another cigar thet changed very quickly. I got a box of Siglo V's last year (ABR 03) that had about 6 months age at the time. They were very strong and very spicy. They mellowed in 2 or 3 months like they had been aged 2 or 3 years. I still have a few from that box, but they are quite mild now compared to when I first got them. I don't think they are sick, they taste very nice with the typical Cohiba cedary spicy flavor, just med bodied. This is one that ages very nice if you are patient. I've had some from 94 and 95 that were just incredible.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Fat Tony said:


> in my experience, these smoke the best when they are young.


I agree with that. Ive a box from Dec 03 that are smoking well, not fantastic, and got a bit worried too.

I heard that they could get bad with age, that it was like smoking hot air, no taste. But I read somewhere else that they would be good with a couple of years.

Ive also understand that the older version of the PSD4 was much better. Stronger and so on.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Funny I have a box ( abr 04 ) they tasted like nothing when young -very flat. I even posted on this. Now they are starting to taste better. I would say they are not that spicy but full, tannic with a good finish. 

I wonder if Bruce 5 would want to sell his


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

mr.c said:


> Funny I have a box ( abr 04 ) they tasted like nothing when young -very flat. I even posted on this. Now they are starting to taste better. I would say they are not that spicy but full, tannic with a good finish.
> 
> I wonder if Bruce 5 would want to sell his


I remember you saying they were off. When did you smoke that one that was off? Mine were very good in May, which is surprising given how young they were. I'll keep you posted how mine come along. Bruce may want to sell them, shoot him a PM.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

July 3rd was when I smoked it, it had nothing :c Had one last week and it had flavour.  Crazy cigars Will have to try the 898 varnished next


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

mr.c said:


> July 3rd was when I smoked it, it had nothing :c Had one last week and it had flavour.  Crazy cigars Will have to try the 898 varnished next


I've got some 898 Varn. that are about 9 months old and they are fantastic. Everyone thats tried one has really been impressed. These were great when I first got them at 6 months and they keep getting better. These and the shorts have been my favs from Partagas lately. I like these a lot more than the D4's. Bruce5 and I got together recently for a little mini-herf and exchanged some smokes, he loved the 898 and said it was on from the first puff.


----------



## jerdog (Jul 29, 2004)

I just recieved my first box of these last week, I smoked one right when I got the box, and it was fantastic!!!!! I was floored with the taste, I heard just about everyone say that you should smoke them now or wait like 5 years, I don't think I can wait that long. enjoy them, they are definately on right now.


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

After reading this thread I started to feel the pressure to smoke my one (1) that I had. I gave in to the pressure (hence the use of the past tense in my last sentence) and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## mykl (Aug 7, 2004)

so should i get a box of these over a box of parti shorts? im for sure gonna get a box of montey 2's. never had any of these but heard good things about them.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

D4's or Party Shorts...both are wonderful sticks in their own way. I think that you will find that the shorts get better as they age and the D4's have a window of opportunity where they are fantastic early on.

I must admit that I am biased in that the Short is one of my go to cigars.


----------



## Fat Tony (May 13, 2004)

this is one of those choices where you can't really go wrong no matter what you decide.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

All this take about psd4's made me reach into my box tonight. I selected the darkest one in the box and man did it suck. Not much flavour, NO cuban flavour at all, bad burn. :c :c Had one a couple of weeks ago and it was a nubber .


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Mr. C. - I emailed you tonight.
Fredster - That 898 varnished was da sh*t. Definitly on my short list to buy.
.
That and another box of Punch Punch....And a cabinet of Party shorts....
And a cabinet of Boli PCs...And the Montecristo Millenium Jar. Now all I need is some money.
.
Fred - we gotta talk Montecristo Millenium.... I believe they notch out those Reservas...


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

mykl said:


> so should i get a box of these over a box of parti shorts? im for sure gonna get a box of montey 2's. never had any of these but heard good things about them.


The shorts are just awsome. When they changed the blends back in 94 a lot of cigars got milder, but the short is still the old style blend for sure. The D4's are very hit or miss as far as what age they have. I would go for the shorts or the 898 varnished. Both are very consistant and both are good young or aged. I love the partagas brand, but I'm not on the D4 bandwagon, I really enjoy Bolivar R.C.'s, and CoRo's (provided they have a year or 2 age at least) over the D4.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Mr. C. - I emailed you tonight.
> Fredster - That 898 varnished was da sh*t. Definitly on my short list to buy.
> .
> That and another box of Punch Punch....And a cabinet of Party shorts....
> ...


Iv'e had quite a few Monte M.R. Robustos. They are very nice, but I guess I'm just partial to the Cohiba taste, I love the Reservas. It's kind of a short smoke for the money also! I'm going to stay away from the 20.00 or more cigars for a while.  I've got close to a full cab of Boli petits, but if you would like to split a cab of Punch Punch or Part shorts let me know. I still have some dress box shorts that are awsome, so I guess I'd rather split a cab of P.P. Maybe we can find some with a couple years or so age? I'm also ready for some more Boli R.C.'s. If I can find a good deal on some with a little age would you be in?


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Fred - I will call you this week and then you can order the jar.
Just kidding. Call you later.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I tried one today too (had one yesterday), to doublecheck if they were as you described them in the first post here and you were absolutely right. Med-bodied with eathly-flavour not very intense. I was very disapointed to discover this about them (psd4). Im now letting them rest in the humi for about 7-8 months because I smoke smaller sticks during the winter period and because I hope they will get better with some age.


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Well the D4 is my fav smoke. Have had some of these in my humi every year since the late 80s . You can't go wrong with these. The most consistant Habano IMHO. Aged or young they are always good.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

viesturs said:


> Well the D4 is my fav smoke. Have had some of these in my humi every year since the late 80s . You can't go wrong with these. The most consistant Habano IMHO. Aged or young they are always good.


Well I have a half a box left if you want them send me a p.m. They were $8.00 ea. I tried one the other day and they still suck. Med-bodied and flat. I love the Partagas brand and have Part. coronas,shorts,898 varn., Lusitanias, and Privadas in my stock right now and they all are better than these D4's.


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

Fredster said:


> Well I have a half a box left if you want them send me a p.m. They were $8.00 ea. I tried one the other day and they still suck. Med-bodied and flat. I love the Partagas brand and have Part. coronas,shorts,898 varn., Lusitanias, and Privadas in my stock right now and they all are better than these D4's.


THATS STRANGE I HAVE GOTTEN TWO BOXES OF THESE D4'S (APRIL 'O4'S) AND MAN ARE THEY FREAKING ON THE MOTHA!!! I RECIEVED THESE SMOKES BACK IN MAY OF THIS YEAR. STILL HAVE A BOX LEFT FROM THE SAME BATCH AND THEY HAVEN'T DIED ON STRENGTH OR FLAVOR. ACTUALLY, THEY SEEM STRONGER THAN WHEN I FIRST SMOKED THEM OUT OF THE BOX. SORRY ABOUT YOUR BATCH THOUGH BRO!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

mykl said:


> so should i get a box of these over a box of parti shorts? im for sure gonna get a box of montey 2's. never had any of these but heard good things about them.


In my limited expreience, the cab is WAY better than the box for Party shorts. Better, more consistent draw and better taste. About 1/3 of the box cigars I have draw poorly, and that sucks the watusi, ALL of my cab smokes have been great. Besides, once you start smoking them, you'll be damned happy to see 49 of them resting waiting your command rather than 24!


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Have to throw in my vote for the Party Shorts! I've had a few boxes of the DS4s over the years, and they've varied, which is frustrating. But the Shorts are always the sh*t!! And the only "short" thing about them is their length! They are sooo tasty, and an incredible value as well. I try to keep a nice stash of them that I can dip into, and a full box that just sits and cooks for a while. If I wasn't planted in my recliner with the Patriots/Colts game, I'd be out on my deck puffing on one right now.  

As far as robustos are concerned, the most consistant one I've ever had is the JL2. I've had a kajillion boxes of those, with only a few tight sticks outta the whole kajillion. What a delicious, beautiful, medium bodied smoke! Just sooo smooth! I just wish the DS4s were always on like that, because I really enjoy the rest of the Partagas line. But guys, when it comes to robustos, I'll stick with my JL2s. Oh, and the CoRos (without a doubt!), when I'm feeling a little carefree with the plastic!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Iv'e got 2 boxes of shorts from JMZ Feb04, that are dress box and are unbelievably good. Dark oily wrappers, and perfect draws. About half of my 20 boxes right now are cabs, and they seldom draw poorly. However, I've had dress boxes that are just as good or better sometimes. There are no absolutes with Cuban cigars. I agree also on the J.L. #2, very consistant and tasty. I prefer a Boli R.C. as far as robustos go. Good consistancy and nice full taste.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Fredster, if your D4's are from Apr. 04 then I would sit on them till they're @ a year old and try them. Yes the D4 can be good in the first few months then drop off, but I think you should give them another chance. I have some Apr. 03's(smoking one now) that are wonderful, still plenty of punch!
The Nov. 03's I have still need more time, but I will have one for christmas maybe. As far as their aging potential beyond, I couldn't say. It will be interesting to see how all this new tobacco will age beyond a couple years. I hope Altadis didn't screw it all up and we all have weak-ass cigars in a five years  I doubt that will be the case, but I still wonder!


----------



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

I have a cab of shorts from NOV03 which are very good. but i also have a dress box of partagas tres petits from 98 which are much better imho. they have the same strength but with more complexity and i feel that they will get better with 5 yrs or more of aging. i was accidentally sent a second box of tpc which i sold and could foot myself in the ash for doing.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

cigartexan said:


> Fredster, if your D4's are from Apr. 04 then I would sit on them till they're @ a year old and try them. Yes the D4 can be good in the first few months then drop off, but I think you should give them another chance. I have some Apr. 03's(smoking one now) that are wonderful, still plenty of punch!
> The Nov. 03's I have still need more time, but I will have one for christmas maybe. As far as their aging potential beyond, I couldn't say. It will be interesting to see how all this new tobacco will age beyond a couple years. I hope Altadis didn't screw it all up and we all have weak-ass cigars in a five years  I doubt that will be the case, but I still wonder!


Thanks for the info. There are only about 8 left in this box, and I'm kind of maxed out on space, so I'll probably sell them. I will in the future make sure the next ones i try have at least a year on them. My shorts that only have 6 months are smoking like a mature cigar now. Funny how it works sometimes. The box date matters, but I think sometimes the age of the tobacco they are using on the cigars has a huge effect.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Cigartexan: My box is DIC 03 and like you said I am going to give them some more time in the humi. Thanks for the advice/info. I will probably try one at christmas or in April/May next year.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

A late reply here (& e-mail sent).

IMHO, PD4 are strange cigars. The first half is only one or two dimentional to me and produces a lot of smoke; unlike other robustos which build their complexity & intensity steadily. It's in the second half that the cigars really opens up to envelope you with a myriad of flavors, depth, and complexity without easing up at all on any of its full body. Tremendously enjoyable and not a cigar to be smoked while doing anything fast paced.

Never really had one too young to be able to judge, although I would expect this cigar to be very finicky because it's generally a little looser filled and produces a lot more smoke than similar sized Robustos.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> A late reply here (& e-mail sent).
> 
> IMHO, PD4 are strange cigars. The first half is only one or two dimentional to me and produces a lot of smoke; unlike other robustos which build their complexity & intensity steadily. It's in the second half that the cigars really opens up to envelope you with a myriad of flavors, depth, and complexity without easing up at all on any of its full body. Tremendously enjoyable and not a cigar to be smoked while doing anything fast paced.
> 
> Never really had one too young to be able to judge, although I would expect this cigar to be very finicky because it's generally a little looser filled and produces a lot more smoke than similar sized Robustos.


Mo, thanks for your input. Glad you enjoyed it. I found them kind of one dimensional throughout, and it never got past med-bodied. I love the 898's and the shorts. I guess the D4 just doesn't suite my tastes.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> Mo, thanks for your input. Glad you enjoyed it. I found them kind of one dimensional throughout, and it never got past med-bodied. I love the 898's and the shorts. I guess the D4 just doesn't suite my tastes.


Give them some aging time & let's see how they do. Again, they aren't for everyone.

Mo


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Give them some aging time & let's see how they do. Again, they aren't for everyone.
> 
> Mo


They have been sold, just don't have the space for long term aging. I'm going to have to get a bigger humi sometime or quit smoking so many cigars. I don't think it will be the later.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Somehow I have amassed a stockpile of sick psd4's, cant wait to see how they are in with some age


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Im going to try one tonight perhaps. Get back with a report.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

OK! Ive had one about an hour ago and I must say I was pleased. If I have got it right now, their out of their sick period (so I hope!). It tasted very much like I remember it: peppery and earthy flavour and storng full bodied. Perhaps this one wasnt that strong/fullbodied I remembered it but not far from it. 

Well, here ends my report... But Ill be back tomorrow same time same channel!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> OK! Ive had one about an hour ago and I must say I was pleased. If I have got it right now, their out of their sick period (so I hope!). It tasted very much like I remember it: peppery and earthy flavour and storng full bodied. Perhaps this one wasnt that strong/fullbodied I remembered it but not far from it.
> 
> Well, here ends my report... But Ill be back tomorrow same time same channel!


Seems to be a very finicky cigar as to when they are ready to smoke. I've had some with a few years age in the past, and while I enjoyed them I still don't think they are that great. They seem to lose all spiciness when they age.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> Seems to be a very finicky cigar as to when they are ready to smoke. I've had some with a few years age in the past, and while I enjoyed them I still don't think they are that great. They seem to lose all spiciness when they age.


BTW, while I do like the PD4, I can almost use your exact same words to describe how I feel about Cohiba Esplendido. Unlike the rest of the human race, I have yet to have an Esplendido that I could even enjoy (& I've had young ones, aged ones, Reserva ones), heck, I think I've tossed most of them before I even got half way. They just don't do it for me. 
[You can ask SVTNate, I recently sold him the last one I had from a reserva box].


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> BTW, while I do like the PD4, I can almost use your exact same words to describe how I feel about Cohiba Esplendido. Unlike the rest of the human race, I have yet to have an Esplendido that I could even enjoy (& I've had young ones, aged ones, Reserva ones), heck, I think I've tossed most of them before I even got half way. They just don't do it for me.
> [You can ask SVTNate, I recently sold him the last one I had from a reserva box].


Everyones tastes are different, but I have not had an Esplendido in a long time that really impressed me. I have a couple from the Reserva seleccion that I will be smoking very soon, I will post a review. The last ones I had that were just awsome were from 97, smoked the last of them in 02 I believe. Wish I still had some to send you, I think they would make a liar out of you.  The ones I've had from 1994 were just to die for. They changed the blend around that year on a lot of Cubans, and the newer ones are not as good. I got a box from 01 that I immediately sent back, no depth or complexity.  It's very possible you just have not had one thats on. Kind of shocked you didn't like the Reserva Esp., thats the only one I have not smoked, and all the others I loved.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> Everyones tastes are different . . . Kind of shocked you didn't like the Reserva Esp., thats the only one I have not smoked, and all the others I loved.


Yeah!! Weren't they GOOD!!  
(Absolutely impressed me.)


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Reservas - Did someone say Reservas???
Funny, I have splitt a box with both of you guys.... Mo and Fred.
.
I love them so much, it is hard for me to even smoke them.
This year I have barely smoked any of them. 
I smoked one on my honeymoon and one when I hooked up with Fred. 
Mine are aging by fear of scarcity. 
.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Reservas - Did someone say Reservas???
> Funny, I have splitt a box with both of you guys.... Mo and Fred.
> .
> I love them so much, it is hard for me to even smoke them.
> ...


I'm almost out and I'm going to get some more soon! I still have the Esplendidos, but they are going down this weekend. Thats my friend Jason's favorite cigar (also a fav of mine when they are on) and it's his birthday Sunday.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Fredster said:


> Seems to be a very finicky cigar as to when they are ready to smoke. I've had some with a few years age in the past, and while I enjoyed them I still don't think they are that great. They seem to lose all spiciness when they age.


Yes, I noticed a certain lack of spiciness, Im sorry to say. Maybe theyre best young.

OK! Cohiba... I havent tried the Esplendido. But Im not that fond of the Cohiba-line, have had 1 robusto that was really great but... Its a very good cigar no doubt about it very subtile and smooth. Byt its nothing for me. Perhaps my tastebuds havent developed into it or something or maybe I just have to get some age ont them. I would rate the CoRo around 4.0. But as I said with a little age... Good things comes to those who waits.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

El Rey Del Mundo,
The Cohiba that Mo, Fred and I are talking about is from the Reserva Selection. They come in a cabinet of 30 sticks, 5 different sizes. It is an entirely different blend altogether. Fuller, aged and just top notch. 
.
I would put them on the "must try before you die" list.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> El Rey Del Mundo,
> The Cohiba that Mo, Fred and I are talking about is from the Reserva Selection. They come in a cabinet of 30 sticks, 5 different sizes. It is an entirely different blend altogether. Fuller, aged and just top notch.
> .
> I would put them on the "must try before you die" list.


Yes, Ive heard about them, I mean read about them on the internet...  Theyre aged 3 years, right? Are they going to be around for a long time or do you have to buy them as quick as possible? Are they in regular production?

What are the sizes: Esplendido, Robusto, (3 more)?

You cant buy any singles of them, right?

And the Reserva Seleccion-box is a humidor, right? Just have to fill it up with distilled water now and again?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> Yes, Ive heard about them, I mean read about them on the internet...  Theyre aged 3 years, right? Are they going to be around for a long time or do you have to buy them as quick as possible? Are they in regular production?
> 
> What are the sizes: Esplendido, Robusto, (3 more)?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how many they made, but it is supposedly a limited edition item so they will not be around forever. It was created for the Festival Del Habano 2003. Tobacco is aged 3 years before rolling and it is a better blend I believe than the reg. Cohiba line. I don't think any vedors will be selling singles. They have 4 Esplendidos,8 pyramids, 6 robustos, 6 media coronas , and 6 coronas especials. Flavor is very similar to the 35th anniversary Cohibas, very creamy, with cedar and vanilla.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Well put Fred. 
I believe they were only made in 02. The several boxes I have seen were all from Jun 02. 

The "humidor" is a varnished box. Very attracive.
On the inside is 5 compartments for the above listed cigars.
There is a vented cedar compartment 3" X 3" You pull the top off 
and there is a simple black plastic humidification device. 
It works as a humidor, but most people put it in their larger humidor, coolerdor or cabinet. 
.
My antique digital camera is not compatible with my computer or I would throw up some good pix. The ones on the web sites do not do it justice. 
.
Perhaps Mo or someone will.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Hmm!
Got a PM requesting some pics.
Let's see if I can find some.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

i've never seen them with stickers on the wooden box  , only on the cardboard outer box.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

DaveC said:


> i've never seen them with stickers on the wooden box  , only on the cardboard outer box.


Don't know abot the reservas box, I split mine with Bruce and didn't get a box. I've got some on the way though. They are dated Mar 03 by the way, according to the vendor thats sending them. I have varnished boxes of Partagas 898 (25's and 10's) that have the white Habanos stickers on the wooden box as well as on the cardboard, but don't have the green one. They are always changing crap with no notice though.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Well put Fred.
> I believe they were only made in 02. The several boxes I have seen were all from Jun 02.
> 
> The "humidor" is a varnished box. Very attracive.
> ...


The Habanos festival was in Feb. right? My box I just ordered is dated EAR MAR03. (same vendor we got from before) Maybe they continued to make some after the festival, even though that was what they were created for?


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Mo - thanks for coming thru.

Dave - Both of my boxes have stickers on the wooden box.

Fred - I will give you one of my original boxes. Great showpiece and you can put your new order in it. Fred my belief as to 02 production only was based on all boxes I have seen or heard about from friends. It would be nice to think that a limited production was just that. However, considering your source they must have continued to make them into 03. 
.
For the benefit of those who do not have this humdior: on Mo's pix, the cedar block with the word "Cohiba" pops out and the humdification device is under that. 
.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Mo - thanks for coming thru.
> 
> Dave - Both of my boxes have stickers on the wooden box.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. I collect boxes also. Any Cuban boxes you don't have that you would like? I've got doubles on some.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

And how much is the RH% in the box? 65-70%? If you buy a box of those you dont want them to get dryed up or something. I dont think that I can get the box in the humidor, I mean...


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Fredster said:


> Thanks bro. I collect boxes also. Any Cuban boxes you don't have that you would like? I've got doubles on some.


Do you have Los Statos deLuxe or Gispert? By the way I took a closer look at the Gispert-box and inside of it it said both Pinar del Rio and Vuelta Abajo... So I guess that www.cigars-review.org was wrong.....


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> And how much is the RH% in the box? 65-70%? If you buy a box of those you dont want them to get dryed up or something. I dont think that I can get the box in the humidor, I mean...


I'm sure it depends how much, and how often you put water in the element.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> Do you have Los Statos deLuxe or Gispert? By the way I took a closer look at the Gispert-box and inside of it it said both Pinar del Rio and Vuelta Abajo... So I guess that www.cigars-review.org was wrong.....


I don't have either of those. I don't smoke any machine mades, I know Los S. makes one or two handmades, but I don't smoke too many smaller cigars. I don't think Gispert is in production anymore?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> And how much is the RH% in the box? 65-70%? If you buy a box of those you dont want them to get dryed up or something. I dont think that I can get the box in the humidor, I mean...


Hey ERDM,
The Cohiba Reserva box isn't a very good functional humidor. I certainly don't use it as such (I keep all my cigar boxes intact in my closet humidor)-- but it is pretty.

Information question: Isn't Pinar del Rio one of the bigger cities in the Vuelta Abajo provence, and if that's the case does that mean the cigars were made in the factory there?



DaveC said:


> i've never seen them with stickers on the wooden box , only on the cardboard outer box.


Hey Dave, 
All the boxes I've seen had the seal on the wooden box, not on the cardboard outside -- don't know why that's so, I would have expected them to be on the cardboard.

Good news everyone. It's Friday.
So, smoke, drink, and be merry!!
:w :al


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Hey ERDM,
> The Cohiba Reserva box isn't a very good functional humidor. I certainly don't use it as such (I keep all my cigar boxes intact in my closet humidor)-- but it is pretty.
> 
> Information question: Isn't Pinar del Rio one of the bigger cities in the Vuelta Abajo provence, and if that's the case does that mean the cigars were made in the factory there?
> ...


Have to get a map over Cuba... Maybe there is something on the internet...


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Good news everyone. It's Friday.
> So, smoke, drink, and be merry!!
> :w :al


Amen Brother!


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

The reason why I asked about the humidor-thing is because I bought a box of Seleccion Robustos that I thought had a little bit dry cigars in it...


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> BTW, while I do like the PD4, I can almost use your exact same words to describe how I feel about Cohiba Esplendido. Unlike the rest of the human race, I have yet to have an Esplendido that I could even enjoy (& I've had young ones, aged ones, Reserva ones), heck, I think I've tossed most of them before I even got half way. They just don't do it for me.
> [You can ask SVTNate, I recently sold him the last one I had from a reserva box].


I smoked one of the Reserva Esplendido's last night. It was friggin awsome. I'm shocked you and Bruce don't care for these. I followed up a steak dinner with it, plenty of strength. Very full bodied compared to the regular Esplendido's I've had recently. It was very complex with loads of cedar, vanilla and spice. Also had an overall creamy, toasty character. The aroma was just out of this world. My fav of the reservas, yes even better and far more complex than the media corona.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Fred,
It is not that I do not care for the churchill. 
I only smoke maybe 2 churchills a year!!!!
I am a PC, Robusto, Torpedo, Lonsdale type guy.
Just not a Churchill type guy.
:w


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Hold on, Bruce! Aren't we taught that one should sample all sizes of the same brand because the tobaccos in each can be blended differently, hence subtle variations of taste within a brand? Isn't that the purpose of offerings like the Reserva selection?

On the other hand, I like robusto sizes right now, and tend to purchase similar sizes from each brand to sample. A while back it was figurados.

I've never been comfortable with Shorts, even though I own a box. Could be male genitalia insecurities(can anybody get me a box of Anacondas?).

Nope, my real reason is the length of time available to smoke. Usually an hour or so in the evening with a drink and magazine out on the lanai. Private time. Drink/cigar/reading, whichever is finished first, determines how long I'm out there. Smoke a cigar that's too big or small, and I feel wasteful or cheated, respectively.

Joe


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Have had thousands of Cubans and have to say that very few, if any young Cuban cigar has ever tasted as good as the Esplendidos that I've had from the Reserva Seleccion boxes. Just love these cigars!!!!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

mcgoospot said:


> Have had thousands of Cubans and have to say that very few, if any young Cuban cigar has ever tasted as good as the Esplendidos that I've had from the Reserva Seleccion boxes. Just love these cigars!!!!


I loved it. Almost an overload of taste and richness on the palate. The only negative (and it's not much of one at all) is that like the other reservas it peeks in flavor a little before halfway ( I've found most Esplendidos this way) and turns a bit early. That taste at the peak is short, but just to die for!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Heartpumper said:


> Hold on, Bruce! Aren't we taught that one should sample all sizes of the same brand because the tobaccos in each can be blended differently, hence subtle variations of taste within a brand? Isn't that the purpose of offerings like the Reserva selection?
> 
> On the other hand, I like robusto sizes right now, and tend to purchase similar sizes from each brand to sample. A while back it was figurados.
> 
> ...


 I'm the same way, I like an hour or so of quiet time with a cigar every night. My wife knows not to interupt me for that one hour or so. If I had to smoke just one cigar it would probably be robusto's, but I love having a variety of smokes. Part. Shorts and Boli petits have there place, but the longer I smoke cigars I find myself craving complexity as well as strength. It's almost like a let down when a good cigar is over, sometimes I want an hour and a half or more. Sometimes I just want a 30 minute direct asskicker. The old saying variety is the spice of life, is very true for me anyways.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Fred,
> It is not that I do not care for the churchill.
> I only smoke maybe 2 churchills a year!!!!
> I am a PC, Robusto, Torpedo, Lonsdale type guy.
> ...


Sorry, I thought you said you didn't care for it. I know Mo said he didn't. Your missing out on some great cigars not smoking any larger cigars. When we get together for our Fl. herf I'm going to hit you with some larger crazy sticks and see if I can't get you hooked on a couple. Did I give you one of those Boli Coronas Gigantis that Mo liked so much?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> Sorry. Did I give you one of those Boli Coronas Gigantis that Mo liked so much?


 :c :c

Now I keep eyeing a cabinet of 50!!

When will this addiction, uh, passion ever end!!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> :c :c
> 
> Now I keep eyeing a cabinet of 50!!
> 
> When will this addiction, uh, passion ever end!!


I hear you! Bruce and I are both trying to lie low for a while on the ordering, we are both maxed out on space. Just when you decide not to order for a while, you see something you really wanted on sale. I'll know I 'm really in trouble if I convert my closet into a humidor. You should be getting some cigars in the mail today. I'm going to the beach for the rest of the week, talk to you when I get back. Got to blow off some hurricane stress.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

We are so far off the original topic it is sad.

I am hereby proclaiming not to buy any cigars for 30 days.
Except any Punch Punches that I am going in on with Fred and company.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Bruce5 said:


> I am hereby proclaiming not to buy any cigars for 30 days.


Famous last words. :r 
Man, if I had a cigar for everytime I THOUGHT that, I'd have so many cigars I really wouldn't be buying any more.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> We are so far off the original topic it is sad.


Lets get back then... Well when I said that my Partagas Serie D no. 4 was back and storng I didnt mean that they was strong like before the sick-period. They were like a strong Lusitanias, if you know how that tastes. Anyway, I think, if Im going to buy PSD#4, which I know I will, then Im going for a new/fresh PSD#4 that are strong and good just like I knew them. 

OK! Back to you, sorry if I interrupted, just wanted to get back to the topic!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*Keeping a promise*

Well,
I promised Fredster that I'd post my findings on his PD4.

Received the cigar he sent two weekends ago & let it sit in my humidor to acclimate. Finally smoked it this past weekend while driving to tourlocal Saturday Night Poker Patio Posse.

No wonder you're disappointed Fred. There's only 1 thing you can say about this cigar -- YOUNG!

Now on initial presentation it showed a very nice cafe wrapper with good construction and a good smell (although a tad of ammonia could be sniffed). On lighting it burned well and even.

IMHO I usually find that typical PD4's start bland showing only simple dimensions of flavor & complexity, but it's in the 2nd half that PD4's blossom into the very strong flavors, nuances, complexities, and character that they're noted for.

Right from the start this cigar showed a lot these traits but unfortunately they were quite muted. I also noted a young harsh edge to the cigar that one often finds in either extremely fresh cigars or youthful ones going through a "sleeper" or "sick" phase. About half way through this cigar began to blosson into the true character of its kind and became quite enjoyable. Unfortunately, that didn't last more than a few puffs before a very harsh, mean edge crept back in that began to overwhelm this smoker. Re-puffing & purging just didn't help and, sad to say  , I tossed the cigar out the window. Bye-bye.

Sorry Fred, this just didn't measure up to the typical PD4's I know. My suggestion would be to return it for credit and buy another cigar, sit on the box for a few months to let the cigars age, or possibley contact Mitch in the UK to see if he has some aged PD4's that you can try.

:w :al


----------

